# JET Re-signed



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

That is all


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> That is all


It's already a done deal?


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Link?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Havn't seen anything a bout it other than JET saying how bad he wants to stay in Dallas.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Can we get a link? And isnt there a period when you can do that?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

You can't sign anything until July 1st at the earliest.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

thats impossible there was a link put up on nba.com today about him wanting to re-sign and as someone said you cant re-sign/sign anyone at the moment


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Key word WANTING

He hasnt re-signed yet


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

VeN knows that JET will re-sign for sure


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think all of us do.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Terry on Dallas: 'I'd love to be right back here'* 
*Associated Press*










_DALLAS --_ As soon as the Dallas Mavericks were knocked out of the NBA Finals, Jason Terry began talking about what they can do to win it all next year.

That's the kind of leadership expected from a point guard -- except when that point guard is headed into free agency.

Terry sounded nothing like a player ready to sign with the highest bidder following Dallas' 95-92 loss to the Miami Heat on Tuesday night.

"We're going to do everything in our power to get back to this level," he said. "It's very disappointing right now, but we still believe in each other and believe in the system. ... I'm looking forward to next season and trying to get back to the same level with the same group of guys."

Reminded that his contract was expiring, Terry said: "This is a great organization, great city. I wouldn't trade this experience for the world. I'd love to be right back here."

Terry made about $7.5 million this season, the last in a three-year, $24 million deal signed while he played for Atlanta. In two years with Dallas, he's overcome the label of being a combination guard -- neither a point guard nor a shooting guard -- and flourished under coach Avery Johnson.

Terry averaged 18.9 points per game in the playoffs, scoring 32 in Game 1 of the finals and 35 in Game 5. He was 7-for-25 in the finale, missing 18 of his last 21 shots after making the first four. That included a 3-pointer that would've tied it in the final seconds.

"If we can keep everything intact and get better, really use this offseason to get better, [we can] take it to another level next year," he said. "This doesn't feel good at all. We definitely know that going into next season."

Johnson has repeatedly called Terry a perfect fit for the way the Mavs want to play.

However, the same was said two years ago about Steve Nash, who was widely expected to re-sign with Dallas then went to Phoenix when the Suns made an offer that Mavericks owner Mark Cuban wasn't willing to match.

How high Cuban will go to keep Terry, or how low Terry will stay to remain in Dallas will be the key offseason question facing the Mavs as they try putting together a roster capable of returning to the NBA Finals.

Cuban's bottom line will be aided by Keith Van Horn's maximum deal expiring. Some of that money, though, may go toward a new contract for Josh Howard.

In addition to Van Horn, Dallas' other free agents include Adrian Griffin, Darrell Armstrong and third-string center D.J. Mbenga.

*[More in URL] *


----------

